
Here's Where Fred Wilson Is Wrong About Android And iPhone App Development - px
http://www.businessinsider.com/android-iphone-app-development-2010-12
======
swombat
WOW! It's almost like someone took all of John Gruber's points and rewrote
them in an even less succinct style! Amazing!

